# Silver King fork locks



## JOEL (Nov 30, 2011)

I just had new keys made for all of my Silver Kings with missing keys. The local locksmith was able to easily re-key the steering locks for $25 each.


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, that's a sweet deal!


----------



## JOEL (Dec 1, 2011)

Yea, I was pleasently surprised. The key blanks are even similar to the originals.

He went through a big wad of test keys until he found one that was close, then made a copy and tweaked it until it fit. I think this method could be used to re-key any lock.


----------

